# Setup debate with buddy



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Gun setup debate

A buddy of mine and I are comparing our setups for EDC and I need help settling the score-

My setup is a Springfield XD with tier1 tactical holster and a kore nylon belt with x5 buckle.

My buddy has a Glock 19 in a axis1 elite holster with a TLR7 ( I don’t have one yet so this shouldn’t be factored in for the debate haha). He wears a Crossbreed executive Leather belt.

I feel like we are a wash on the holster but the rest is the debate part.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's the debate? Which gun is better? XD or Glock?

I personally prefer the Glock over the XD. I think it's made better. But, nothing wrong with the XD. I know people who carry one. I don't think there is an issue with either of you.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Carry what you shoot best ... and remember , most often ...it's the first shot that counts ... by the time you fire 15 rounds ... you just endangering innocent bystanders .
Guns and setups don't win gunfights ... your skill and ability does .
Gary


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You practice with what you have, it doesn't matter what others have or use. As long as you can put the rounds on the target you are good. Remember you can never miss fast enough.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

It's a pistol. Both reliable and road tested tough.
It's a belt and a holster. 
What is the debate? Who spent the most?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Challenge him to a duel.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

pic said:


> Challenge him to a duel.
> 
> View attachment 21873


Haha yeah there is a solution.


----------

